# Dare del tu ai clienti



## Jana337

Sto comprando qualcosa d'italiano in rete e devo compilare un modulo. Mi sorprende che il sito mi dia del tu (Come contattarti; Ti informiamo che allo scopo di agevolare le operazioni di gestione del DataBase Clienti xxx, tutti i dati forniti all’atto dell’iscrizione saranno inseriti in una apposita banca dati.).

Non mi dispiace - ma è normale?

Grazie,

Jana


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Jana.
Be', proprio normale non direi, ma ormai non è così infrequente.
Direi che fa parte dell'atteggiamento familiare-confidenziale  che molte aziende tendono ad avere nei confronti dei clienti per ispirare loro fiducia, cominciando dalle pubblicità con cui reclamizzano i prodotti.


----------



## moodywop

E' una domanda interessante, Jana. Ho dato un'occhiata a vari siti, non solo di negozi online, ma anche di case editrici prestigiose e di ministeri. Quasi tutti "danno del tu". Solo Paravia e l'Accademia della Crusca usano il "voi":

_Alla vostra richiesta seguirà un avviso di ricevimento. Nel caso non lo riceviate vi preghiamo di ripetere l'operazione (Crusca)_

Quando però si va nello specifico anche la venerabile accademia passa al "tu":

_Se hai un indirizzo di posta elettronica nel dominio *crusca.fi.it*, puoi controllare i tuoi messaggi attraverso il Web_

La mia impressione è che l'uso del "tu" sia ormai prevalente nella modulistica a cui ti riferisci, nelle istruzioni, ecc. Tuttavia nei contatti tramite email anche i negozi online si rivolgono ai clienti dando del lei.


----------



## ElaineG

> La mia impressione è che l'uso del "tu" sia ormai prevalente nella modulistica a cui ti riferisci, nelle istruzioni, ecc. Tuttavia nei contatti tramite email anche i negozi online si rivolgono ai clienti dando del lei.


 
È vero (e strano, secondo me).  Ho già osservato che la libreria online dove compro i miei libri italiani mi invita a "aggiorni i _tuoi_ dati" ecc., ma quando mi mandano un e-mail dopo un acquisto, mi danno cortesemente del lei e parlano del "suo ordine."

C'è un perchè per quest'incongruenza, secondo voi?


----------



## moodywop

L'uso del tu, anche in forum come questo, è una convenzione ormai accettata. 

Forse invece in una email a un cliente viene naturale rispettare i canoni (compreso il _layout)_ della lettera commerciale, che adopera in genere un registro piuttosto formale.


----------



## Brazilian dude

I frequentatori di www.achyra.org/cruscate insistono sul lei, con il che non vado d'accordo, ma mi sono adeguato.

Brazilian dude


----------



## TimeHP

Dare del tu è comunque una strategia di vendita. Ci si avvcina di più al potenziale cliente...
Personalmente io lo preferisco. 
Ciao


----------



## Silvia

Jana337 said:
			
		

> è normale?


 Nel mondo virtuale è la consuetudine, si abbattono tutte le barriere, e il tu diventa democratico e livella tutto. Al telefono la solfa cambia, nelle lettere commerciali idem. Come dire che, a seconda del canale, si viaggia su binari differenti.


----------



## frappy66

TimeHP said:
			
		

> Dare del tu è comunque una strategia di vendita. Ci si avvcina di più al potenziale cliente...
> Personalmente io lo preferisco.
> Ciao


 
Concordo. Anche dove lavoro io il tu è prassi consolidata, viene utilizzato soprattutto per mettere a proprio agio le persone


----------



## Breeze123

frappy66 said:
			
		

> Concordo. Anche dove lavoro io il tu è prassi consolidata, viene utilizzato soprattutto per mettere a proprio agio le persone


 
Nel mio lavoro, al contrario, se usassi il tu rivolgendomi ai clienti, verrei ripresa immediatamente!!!!


----------



## Jana337

Breeze123 said:
			
		

> Nel mio lavoro, al contrario, se usassi il tu rivolgendomi ai clienti, verrei ripresa immediatamente!!!!


Ciao e benvenuta! 

Ma ci sarà una differenza tra il contatto personale nel parlato e tra il contatto con tutti i clienti tramite una pagina web, no? 

Jana


----------



## Breeze123

Grazie per l'accoglienza!!! 

Non sono sicura di aver capito cosa intendi esattamente con la tua domanda


----------



## Jana337

Breeze123 said:
			
		

> Grazie per l'accoglienza!!!
> 
> Non sono sicura di aver capito cosa intendi esattamente con la tua domanda


Scusa, proverò a spiegarmi meglio. Credo che anche nella ditta di cui ho parlato nel primo post è normale dare del Lei ai clienti se si parla con loro. Dare del tu nel parlato e dare del tu su una pagina web sono due cose ben diverse secondo me ma forse sbaglio.

Jana


----------



## Breeze123

Credo che il web tenda ad "abbattere" le formalità e cerchi di rendere tutte le "operazioni" il più semplice possibile, utilizzando quindi un linguaggio amichevole e rassicurante. Potrebbe anche essere che il "tu" venga utilizzato proprio per "abbattere" quella distanza virtuale fra azienda e cliente.
Nel mio specifico caso, lavorando nel settore alberghiero, il linguaggio formale (ma non servile) contribuisce a far sentire il cliente "speciale" e rispettato.


----------



## frappy66

Sono d'accordo! Io sono webmaster di vari siti e il tu è fondamentale



			
				Breeze123 said:
			
		

> Credo che il web tenda ad "abbattere" le formalità e cerchi di rendere tutte le "operazioni" il più semplice possibile, utilizzando quindi un linguaggio amichevole e rassicurante. Potrebbe anche essere che il "tu" venga utilizzato proprio per "abbattere" quella distanza virtuale fra azienda e cliente.
> Nel mio specifico caso, lavorando nel settore alberghiero, il linguaggio formale (ma non servile) contribuisce a far sentire il cliente "speciale" e rispettato.


----------



## claudine2006

In teoria no, non è molto usato. Ma ci sono alcune aziende che usano il tu come strumento per avere un contatto più diretto con il cliente. In italiano usare il tu con uno sconosciuto, soprattutto con qualcuno con cui si ha una relazione di affari, è, a mio parere, indice di maleducazione o di spavalderia.


----------



## Saoul

claudine2006 said:
			
		

> In teoria no, non è molto usato. Ma ci sono alcune aziende che usano il tu come strumento per avere un contatto più diretto con il cliente. In italiano usare il tu con uno sconosciuto, soprattutto con qualcuno con cui si ha una relazione di affari, è, a mio parere, indice di maleducazione o di spavalderia.



Io ho lavorato per 10 anni in una multinazionale in cui tra dipendenti, qualunque fosse il livello gerarchico e l'età, ci si dava tutti del tu, e a noi "commerciali" in special modo, veniva richiesto di cercare, dove possibile, di instaurare un rapporto molto diretto, e colloquiale con i clienti, innanzitutto con l'uso del "tu". Il compito non era facile, soprattutto per chi come me, si trovava a invitare a darsi del tu, persone di 20 o 30 anni più grandi. La consuetudine di fatti, vorrebbe che la persona più anziana inviti il più giovane ad utilizzare il tu, anzichè il lei.

Ho sempre pensato, e continuo a pensarlo in realtà, che questo derivi dalla sensazione errata, che in Inglese non ci sia una forma di rispetto, nel dialogo, per cui, secondo molti italiani, gli anglofoni si danno tutti del tu. 

Giusta o sbagliata che sia, come ricordata TimeHP è una strategia marketing/commerciale consolidata, e che sinceramente approvo. 
Relegherei l'uso del "Lei" al minimo indispensabile su Internet, mentre conserverei questo utilizzo per la vita reale. 
Ad ogni modo, a mio gusto, se entro in un negozio, e la commessa mi dà del tu, sono più contento, mentre quando passeggio con il cane e i ragazzini di 15 anni al parco mi dicono "Signore, mi scusi, mi passa la palla?" provo un odio quasi accecante...


----------



## comeunanuvola

Penso anche io che dipenda strettamente dagli ambienti.
Ora che lavoro da ormai tre anni presso diverse multinazionali trova questa usanza di dare a tutti del tu, anche a persone che hanno il doppio dei miei anni, a meno che non rivestano delle cariche "particolari" (tipo il mega-direttore di Fantozzi).
Questa è una cosa a cui mi sono abituata con fatica visto che nei miei primi dieci anni di lavoro sono stata in ambienti sempre così formali (anche troppo) dove ero obbligata (se in presenza di persone esterne o degli amministratori) a dare del Lei anche a colleghi con i quali avevo ormai anche un rapporto di amicizia.
Cmq da donna, oggi (visto che ho ormai superato la trentina da qualche anno) se mi danno del tu mi fa anche piacere.... Mi fa sentire più giovane )))!!!

Nuvola


----------

